# Urgent - Avoid Lille area



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

For those about to travel north or south in the Lille area - DON'T !

From the south, the A1 approach to Lille is affected by major roadworks and all traffic is being diverted via Lens, which itself is congested.
If you get through Lens and La Bassee, and make it to the A25, you're in for more trouble - there are major sections being rebuilt, so northbound is down to one lane for miles, and southbound is down to one lane to accommodate the northbound contraflow. Junction 13 is closed - so no popping into Belgium for cheap fuel.

We left Arras this morning at 0945 and it took until 1330 to get to Dunkirk ferry port.

Better to route via Calais both inbound to and outbound from Dunkirk.

Just had a long awaited cuppa home tea. 

TC


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We saw the car park!!! Were on our way from Dunkirk to Luxembourg. Our trip was great, no problems!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lille*

Lille is often a nightmare, thanks for the info.

TM


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Dinks123 said:


> We saw the car park!!! Were on our way from Dunkirk to Luxembourg. Our trip was great, no problems!


Which way did you go? Going that route next Thurs (well, Calais) and prior to this would have gone Lille-Mons-Chaleroi way. Did you go that way (if so did you get stuck in this), or go the Brussels way?

Paul


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Check out the 'Traffic' info on Google Earth - Tells you all you need to know 8)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ah, fascinating. Not so much Google earth, more the fact that google had a legend to the map. I routinely use viamichelin, had clicked on the traffic info button but wasn't sure what every road turning green meant...after seeing Google I now understand it means they're clear.

As an aside, viamichelin has far wider coverage in France than google, but the two don't align on whether there's a traffic jam outside Lille as at 2159 on Saturday evening...

Paul


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

It may be that I am using an earlier version of Google Earth, but I can't seem to find my way to any traffic info.
Can you steer me please ?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I used google maps, click on the "Traffic" button to the left of Map/Satellite/Earth.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks
As you say, Google Maps rather than Google Earth.

Oddly though, I plugged in this morning's date and time, and there wasn't much correlation between what Mr Google says and what I sat through.

Hey ho. Been a long day. Time for some kip.

thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lille*

For Calais/Dunkerque to Luxembourg, use Calais, Ostend, Brussels, Arlon, Luxemourg.

I will be glad to see the A25 resurfaced. Due to the reason of the poor road surface, I avoid it and use the Ostend route - about 5 miles longer.

Russell


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Dinks123 said:


> We saw the car park!!! Were on our way from Dunkirk to Luxembourg. Our trip was great, no problems!


Thanks, we'll be on that route in two weeks, fingers crossed we'll sail through too.

I quite like the on-line TomTom Route planner, it allows you to set the day and time you start your journery, usefull if you set it to the time the ferry docks in Calais / Dunkerque. Tick the Traffic Info top right hand side of screen to bring up loads of info, zoom in to problem area's.

http://routes.tomtom.com/#/map/?zoom=0&map=basic


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I suppose its the time of day you go through as we went from Calaise through the roadworks without stopping ending up at Charlevill Mezuires. Why/how left Calaise 1am on our own, most of the journey.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

On Friday we went along the A25 and there is a contra flow I think from Junction 8 to 11.

Junction 10 on the A25 is closed the detour states go off at jct 9.

I reckon we lost about 8 mins during that time so not too bad, we were driving along between 09.00 and 09.30.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lille*

Travelled over this road at about 6 pm on Monday evening southbound and there is a long section of "one lane" traffic, both directions - seemingly at last the road is being resurfaced.

The traffic was OK when we went but at peak times I would avoid.

Russell


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

glad I spotted this as we're off to Roth in Germany next week and the route we'd normally take would be from Calais to Lille and then through Belgium from there

we shall head up to Bruges and via the A10 instead

quick question if anyone can help - we have a late ferry next Wednesday and would like to knock an hour or so drive off at the other side before parking up for the night. anyone suggest a decent aire/service station on the A10 towards Brussels for an overnight stop???


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone. We are looking "end up" in Luxembourg this year.

Russell 
Your suggested route looks like a good idea based on the traffic warning. Can you suggest any good sites on that route for Belgium and into Luxembourg that you've come across on your travels?

Tia

john


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Are these roadworks still there? Heading over on Sunday night? Any advice greatly received too as to where to stay within hours drive of Calais on route to Munich.
Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lille*

Northbound we lost about 30 minutes in the roadworks. The newly resurfaced bits are great though - a huge improvement over the previous humps and bumps.

Roadworks scheduled to end at the end of August.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update*

Hello,

So anyone know the latest info on lille?

We will be leaving Zeebrugge heading for Southern France Via Belgium, Luxembourg onto Metz, Nancy in 4 weeks.

Have the latest NTG2.5 with TMC but not sure if it will re-route okay, usually does but would like to look at a map in advance.

TM


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

anyone know what the score is with the autoroute around Lille now? I'm assuming all the roadworks are finished??

we're off to Dusseldorf in the morning 

thanks


----------

